# H. Upmann Mini Cabinet Cigar Humidor



## Kruha (Jan 13, 2010)

i found this humidor on elighters.com

its a mini-cabinet...holds "200" cigars in 4 drawers.
anyone hear of this brand?


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

If it is indeed H. Upmann, I think you should get on board. That's a legendary brand of cigars. As a matter of fact, the night before he signed the embargo, JFK allegedly sent his press secretary to purchase every box of H. Upmann Petite Coronas(habanos) that he could find.... Nuff said?


----------



## 41 ChevHead (Jan 9, 2010)

THATS A NICE HUMI, What kind of wood is it made of ?


----------



## Kruha (Jan 13, 2010)

41 ChevHead said:


> THATS A NICE HUMI, What kind of wood is it made of ?


it looked good, but it didnt come with humidification or hydro. 
and it sold anyways!

next one will be on sale soon


----------

